# Grouper



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with this fish?  Is it some sort of ocean perch?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Miss StirBlue...Try this for information. I have enjoyed eating grouper in restaurants on several occasions.




Grouper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## StirBlue (May 4, 2007)

Oh my! Uncle Bob those fish are spotted and ugly.  I am glad to know that they don't have teeth! 

Can you imagine what it would take to fish them?  Since they swallow their food whole, there goes your hook, line, sinker and part of your pole!!!  This must be a netted fish.  

I'll just file my recipe under misc for the time being.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2007)

Yep takes more than a Bream pole for sure!!

I've caught them deep sea fishing, but it has been years! Very tasty fish! 
Fun to catch too!


----------



## Caine (May 4, 2007)

Wasn't Sal Bonpensiero a grouper in Tony Soprano's dream?


----------



## Constance (May 4, 2007)

A fried grouper sandwich is one of my very favorite things! I love that fish! 

The are big and ugly, though, and I'm pretty sure they do have teeth. Below is the type that's common in our Gulf waters.


----------



## JGDean (May 12, 2007)

*Yumm*

I love this fish cooked any way. Occasionally my husband goes out to fish with a neighbor and catches them. I understand they are energetic fish once caught.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2007)

While a very tasty fish, large ones have been known to carry a substance that can cause allergic reactions in some people.  So enjoy, but eat with care your first time around - lol!!


----------

